
The shy Mark Zuckerberg and Scoble - raghus
http://scobleizer.com/2008/01/26/the-shy-mark-zuckerberg-founder-of-facebook/
======
mynameishere
This got 24 upmods but no comments. But what can you say that isn't ridicule?
Scoble lives in this strange world where he can exert his hob-nobby influence
over the rich and powerful by making completely pointless requests...such as
increasing a 4999 friend limit. And Zuck, being the person to take such a
request, is of course a great man, and not at all just a smarmy, lucky copycat
whose big innovation was spamming everyone at Harvard.

Have you ever sat through the entirity of one of Scoble's video interviews?
Has anyone?

~~~
dcurtis
True, Scoble can be annoying, but the content in this "piece" is pretty
interesting. Amazingly, Scoble got Zuckerberg to admit that he is shy. The
other arbitrary stuff, like the friend limit and Scoble's questionable
grammar, are are worth dealing with.

But why in the hell was Scoble at Davos?

~~~
ojbyrne
It's all about networking, I guess. I've met Scoble a few times, he seemed to
make the proper assessment in that in his world I'm not very important - I'm
just a programmer. It's all about PR, too.

Oh, and I hope that I made the proper assessment too. He doesn't really matter
in my world.

~~~
ivankirigin
PR and code both matter.

------
RyanGWU82
Scoble has breakfast with Pervez Musharraf and this article is about Mark
Zuckerberg?!

